# ISPconfig 3 und PHP.ini (speziell open_basedir)



## he-du (2. Nov. 2009)

Hi,

und das nächste problem ....
ich habe ein php skript welches "PEAR" und "mimeDecode" benötigt. Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin das er drauf zugreifen kann. 
open_basedir verhindert das ganze:


```
[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://qa-workdesk/mailgate/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web12) in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/mailgate/mailGate.php[/B] on line [B]108[/B]
The Pear Libraries were not found
[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://qa-workdesk/mailgate/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/share/php/Mail/mimeDecode.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/clients/client1/web12) in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/mailgate/mailGate.php[/B] on line [B]113[/B]
The mimeDecode file was not found+OK Hello there.  +OK Password required.  +OK logged in.  Ack: +OK, Num Messages: 12  ***New mail*** 
[B]Fatal error[/B]:  Class 'Mail_mimeDecode' not found in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/mailgate/mailGate.php[/B] on line [B]289[/B]
```
Laut der geladenen PHP.ini (laut php.info ist das Loaded Configuration File /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini) ist das ganze deaktiviert. 
PHP.info zegt mir aber an "open_basedir/var/www/clients/client1/web12        /var/www/clients/client1/web12"

wie kann das sein? in der PHP ini ist das definitiv nicht so eingetragen. Und auch in der vhost konfiguration nicht. Wo zieht ispconfig sich diese infos ?


----------



## Burge (2. Nov. 2009)

als welchen typ bindest den php ein? Wenn es ein Apachemod ist dann nihmt er doch die unter cgi gar nicht.


----------



## he-du (2. Nov. 2009)

hi,

ich nutze die CGI version. 


Gruß
He-Du


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2009)

Das OpenBasedir wird über das php cgi wrapper script gesetzt.


----------

